# theshrimplab members photo galla



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

PFR1









PFR2









PFR3









CPO1









GH1









WR1 (whats the plant on the very left poking out? )


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome pictures frank and shrimps that's for sure... Wish i had them in my tanks lols... One day when i can afford them...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

CPO2









OEBT1









BKK1









CBS1









CRS1/CBS2









CRS2/CBS3/BKK2









SB1


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

i need to use a tripod more -_- (shaky hands)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

BKK3









CRS3









BKK4









RB1









New variant? Caridina Rili? 









PFR4


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe one day I should stop by your house with a net 'n bucket hidden in my jacket... I'll just yell 'look over there!' real loud and while you're distracted... 

amazing collection. thanks for posting.


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Blue Bee

















CRS Mosuras and SS+









Cheapo Yellow Shrimp









Blue Tiger OE


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Really Nice Shrimp!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice pics, btw do you use special food for the shrimplets or do they eat your shrimplab shrimp ball food too?


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

I feed my baby shrimp ShrimpLab Ebi baby food


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I feed my fish prawn everyday so these look great for feeder  j/k. Great collections, I assume it would cost more then my Asian Aro collections. Good things is it doesn't take up a lot of tank space.


----------



## ottawadiscus (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice shrimp collection Frank.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank and Nicole, those are gorgeous shrimp! I couldn't believe that beautiful yellow shrimp was called "Cheapo Yellow Shrimp" -- looks like a beauty to me. Frank, what kind of shrimp is that deep blue one?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Frank and Nicole, those are gorgeous shrimp! I couldn't believe that beautiful yellow shrimp was called "Cheapo Yellow Shrimp" -- looks like a beauty to me. Frank, what kind of shrimp is that deep blue one?


I'm guessing your referring to the Orange Eye Blue Tiger?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shrimp and crays, Frank. I just can't do the OEBT without a chiller, though. Mine would all die in the summer heat . Nice collection of Yellows and CPOs (I just don't have the time or space to do them right now). The King Kong and Extreme King Kong are out of my league (budget).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

shrimp shrimp shrimppppsssss!!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

Adding to my collection...


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

What are WR1 and RB1?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Adding to my collection...


Nice BKKs Nikki...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats alot of bkks. I wish i had a tank full of them!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Wow thats alot of bkks. I wish i had a tank full of them!


LOL!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sneak peak of my color morphs a few members know about


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Sneak peak of my color morphs a few members know about


*MAD SCIENTIST ALERT! MAD SCIENTIST ALERT!* Those are some crazy looking shrimp, my friend .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> *MAD SCIENTIST ALERT! MAD SCIENTIST ALERT!* Those are some crazy looking shrimp, my friend .
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


=P Thank you my friend =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a nice macro pic of an OEBT:










and here is the link to the unedited picture:

http://www3.telus.net/jiang604/IMG_4266.JPG


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

wow... just... wow! and is that an ashtray being used as a feeder? Great idea!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kanesska said:


> wow... just... wow! and is that an ashtray being used as a feeder? Great idea!


lol yep and a mineral rock holder. I also use petri dishes.

Frank


----------

